# (Update) Starting Pankration in a week. Thanks!



## ThomasAld (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello, long time no see. A few months ago I made a post saying that I am interested in martial arts but I don't have enough money or a flexible schelude and I don't know what to do. (The post is here: Interested in martial arts, what can i do? ) 

You guys gave me some very good suggestions and in the past few months I tried to make them a reality. In short, I visited many schools in the city and spoke with many people. At last, I spoke with an instructor from a Pankration Academy. He was very understanding and he gave me a lot of help. So, finally I joined his school. I am starting next week. Wish me luck and thank you very much for your help!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 9, 2018)

Congratulations!  I hope you find you enjoy it as much as you expect.


----------

